# in a hard situation need to make a decision



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi ladies

well i had my gyn appointment yesterday and have been given norethisterone this time to induce a bleed to start my clomid after 2 attempts on provera.

Although ive heard from few ladies on f/f you must have a bleed to start the clomid, in certain circumstances this isnt possible and gyn do actually let you start the clomid without a bleed *MUST ADD DOESNT MEAN EVERYONE CAN AND NEED THE GYN TO SAY THIS IS OK FIRST* (need to add as dont want ladies thinking this is always the case), i also read in my clomid pack in instructions that in certain circumstances under gyn instructions can start without a bleed.

Ive been told to take the norethisterone 5mg for 10days and if have bleed few days after start clomid 2days after ........ if i start to bleed in between taking the nor then to stop taking nor and start clomid on day 2 of bleed.........if i dont get a bleed by day 2 after taking tabs then just start the clomid anyway.

Some ladies on here are aware of the problems ive had to get a proper bleed (only spotting) and know im waiting to go on the clomid.........after being given the go ahead to start clomid regardless to wether nor works or not ive been given a very awkward descision to make....

as some ladies know during my lap&dye/hsg/ov drilling they noticed i have bowel disease and have been waiting for a barium test but have needed a bleed before i can have it so therfore has got delayed and gyn has suggested a colonoscopy instead but cant get an appointment with bowel spec till nov which means i could be waiting till after xmas for a colonoscopy

the problem is ive been advised to wait with clomid etc till after i know how severe the bowel is as if i get pregnant before the test im looking at waiting another year before i find out but at the same time im wasting at least 7mths of my ov drilling time before pcos cysts could possibily reappear

so i now have the decision of;

* carry on the clomid after northisterone, carry on trying, risk what bowels like if mirac get pregnant (been told wont affect pregnancy itself although already aware cant take painkillers although i know many woman have pregnancy/children with bowel probs) 

or

* wait to see what happens with appointments (gyn are trying to get bowel spec to get me in b4 but personally dont think its gonna happen) - lose at least 7mths ov drill/pcos cysts poss reappear - stop trying for a while which will gut me as ive got so close to taking the clomid 

im finding this situation so hard as need to think of health but really want to take advantage of ov drill/clomid, i know no one can tell me what to do but ive been so upset with this its driving me mad

Nicky xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

spoke to gp and we've agreed while waiting for appointments with bowel im going to try the northisterone to see if brings on a bleed (starting tom) as if this works will mean i can have barium 3days after a bleed, i will just have to make a decision when to start the clomid, gp will give me another prescription of northis to start clomid if dont do on this course too and if dont bleed i can carry on clomid as previously said


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Sades

thankyou so much for your reply  

hope ur ok  

I didnt start the norethisterone like i mentioned last thurs as thought i could do with waiting till today as it was test day today also 10 days since taking last provera, had no bleed only few days of spotting here n there.

My partners going to fetch me a test in a mo, just to be on safe side and if bfn im going to start the norethisterone n see what happens, as soon as finish noreth need to make a decision wether to take the clomid this mth or hold out.

Was told the norethisterone is better than provera so might work, fingers crossed

If appointments going to take so long then we want to carry on with the clomid although might hold out a mth and see what the outcome of the gyn letter to bowel specialist first depending on how long its going to take     

Nicky
xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Good luck in your decision AD, maybe write down the pros and cons of each, sounds like your hearts already guiding you


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

thankyou crazyfi, its been very hard and yes me n dp wrote n pros n cons, it was the best thing i could do  

hoping everythings gonna work out   

xxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

I think its one of those situations where no one can advise you it has to be your decision, good luck on the outcome, and remeber even if we dont have the answers we are always here for you....


----------

